# Le graveur Optiarc AD 7170a des Macs Pro est une sombre bouse !



## PO_ (18 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai commencé aujourd'hui à ripper un certain nombre de DVD, et au bout d'un moment, j'ai trouvé que ce rip prenait quand même pas mal de temps, beaucoup plus que dans mon souvenir avec le PowerMac G5 que j'avais équipé d'un Pioneer DVR 112.

J'ai donc procédé à une transplantation et le Mac Pro est maintenant équipé en surplus du Pioneer. 

LE rip d'un film de 3,64 Go prend 4'57" sur le Pioneer

* et près de 14 minutesavec l'optiarc*

Je crois que cela se passe de commentaires ...


----------



## kitetrip (19 Mai 2008)

C'est bon à savoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2008)

Je confirme la lenteur du lecteur (pourtant dézoné et débridé (paraît-il).
Il est de plus paradoxalement très bruyant en lecture *lente* dun DVD (sans extraction) et discret pendant lextraction (alors quil va plus vite). Jai installé un second lecteur (Pioneer 115D) qui à un comportement normal (discret en lecture lente et bruyant en lecture rapide).


----------



## PO_ (19 Mai 2008)

D'après MacBidouille, il serait "pour une fois" non bridé. Mais par contre, il n'est pas dézoné de base ...

Ça, je m'en tape, je n'ai aucun DVD hors onze 2


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> D'après MacBidouille, il serait "pour une fois" non bridé. Mais par contre, il n'est pas dézoné de base ...
> 
> Ça, je m'en tape, je n'ai aucun DVD hors onze 2


 
t'as passé un coup d'onyx ?
 
 
:rateau: 

>>> je suis dehors


----------

